# RTL jetzt in echtem 16:9, aber irgendwie falsch skaliert und ohne Videotext?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. September 2010)

Hi,
ich hab heute Abend RTL angeschaut und anscheinend strahlen die jetzt ja ihr Programm in echtem 16:9 aus.
Da ich noch eine 4:3 Fernseher habe welcher automatisch das Bild skaliert, auch wenn dieser eigentlich auf Auto steht, sah das Bild verzerrt aus, ich habe dann umgeschaltet aber ich hab das Gefühl das jetzt das Bild zu schmal wurde.
Ist 16:9 etwa nicht standarisiert? Videotext wird seit heute da wohl auch nicht mehr ausgestrahlt und nur noch digitale Zusatzinformationen oder so.
Weiß da jemand was drüber oder hat nähere Informationen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (11. September 2010)

Hallo!



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich hab heute Abend RTL angeschaut und anscheinend strahlen die jetzt ja ihr Programm in echtem 16:9 aus.


Kann man so nicht pauschal sagen.
In 16:9 wird nur das ausgestrahlt, was auch in echten 16:9 aufgenommen ist.
4:3 Aufnahmen werden in 4:3 gesendet (vorhin lief z.B. "Ritas Welt" auf RTL im 4:3 Format).

Alte Aufnahmen, wo Breitbildfilme im echten 4:3 aufgenomen sind (die haben in der Aufnahme oben und unten einen schwarzen Balken), haben auf einem 16:9 Gerät rundherum einen schwarzen Rand (Abhilfe schafft da die Zoomfunktion).
Angeblich sollen einige Sender ein Signal mit ausstrahlen, welches dem TV-Gerät mitteilt dass es bei solchen Aufnahmen das Format ändern soll (allerdings habe ich davon noch nichts gemerkt).

Tja, und dann gibt es auch neue Aufnahmen, oder gar Live-Sendungen, die in 4:3 ausgestrahlt werden (z.B. strahlte "9 live" vorhin seine Quizsendung in 4:3 aus).



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Da ich noch eine 4:3 Fernseher habe welcher automatisch das Bild skaliert, auch wenn dieser eigentlich auf Auto steht, sah das Bild verzerrt aus, ich habe dann umgeschaltet aber ich hab das Gefühl das jetzt das Bild zu schmal wurde.


Das Signal kommt also nicht über einen externen Receiver?

Hmm, bei meiner alten Möhre kann ich das Format nicht umschalten.
Aber ich muss das Signal eh über ein externes Gerät einspeisen.
Damit das Bild korrekt angezeigt wird, muss ich in meinem DVB-T Receiver auf 4:3 LB (Letterboxing) einstellen.
Echte 4:3 Aufnahmen werden so auch als solche angezeigt.
Breitbildfilme die im 4:3 Format aufgenommen werden (schwarze Balken) werden mit schwarzen Balken angezeigt.
Echte 16:9 Aufnahmen werden proportional so weit runterskaliert, bis sie in der Breite auf ein 4:3 Gerät passen, die Folge davon sind schwarze Balken oben und unten.
Wenn ich auf 4:3 PS (Pan&Scan) umstellen würde, würde bei echten 16:9 Aufnahmen mehr oder weniger links und/oder rechts vom Bild abgeschnitten werden.



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Ist 16:9 etwa nicht standarisiert?


Doch, das Bildformat hat ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9. 
Dem Empfangsgerät wird mitgeteilt ob es eine 4:3 Aufnahme ist (egal ob mit oder ohne Balken), oder eine 16:9.



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Videotext wird seit heute da wohl auch nicht mehr ausgestrahlt und nur noch digitale Zusatzinformationen oder so.
> Weiß da jemand was drüber oder hat nähere Informationen?


Videotext gibt es auch weiterhin..... auch auf RTL (vorhin hat es funktioniert).
Es kann aber auch mal sein dass es "ausfällt".
Passiert auch beim EPG..... und dort sogar mitunter auch gleich für mehrere Tage. 

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand eine Miet-..... ähm, GEZ-Minderung wegen nicht (bzw. unvollständig) erbrachter Leistung erwirkt? 
Immerhin zahlen wir ja für diese Leistungen..... und nicht die Sendeanstalten/-einrichtungen sind unser Vertragspartner, sondern die GEZ. 
Soll die GEZ sich die Verluste doch von den "Störern", und nicht von den "Kunden", wieder holen. 

Ich bin ja auch gespannt wie die GEZ die künftige allgemeine Gebühr (für alle Haushalte) mit dem Artikel 2 Absatz 1 des Grundgesetzes (Recht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit) vereinbaren will.
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht wird da sicherlich noch was zu tun bekommen..... 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## darkframe (12. September 2010)

Hi,


Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand eine Miet-..... ähm, GEZ-Minderung wegen nicht (bzw. unvollständig) erbrachter Leistung erwirkt?
> Immerhin zahlen wir ja für diese Leistungen..... und nicht die Sendeanstalten/-einrichtungen sind unser Vertragspartner, sondern die GEZ.


das würde Dir aber bei RTL und anderen privaten Sendern nichts bringen, denn die GEZ zieht die Gebühren ja nur für ARD/ZDF plus deren Zusatzprogramme ein.

Mit Deinem Verweis auf das Grundgesetz bist Du übrigens m.E. ziemlich auf dem Holzweg. Ob das zukünftige haushaltsbezogene Gebührenmodell rechtmäßig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, aber sicher nicht in Artikel 2.  Für die GEZ gilt zumindest bislang der Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag. Ob der nun wieder gegen irgendein anderes Recht verstößt, kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. September 2010)

Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind bekanntermaßen 2 Paar Schuhe.

Solange Medien ein Instrument sind, um jemanden an die Macht zu Bringen oder die Macht zu nehmen, wird die Politik sicher nicht an der GEZ rütteln.
Ich glaube, da herrscht bei allen Parteien uneingeschränkter Konsens, den es sonst nur noch gibt wenn die Diäten neu geregelt werden.

Achso...der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk hat natürlich noch einen "Bildungs-und Informationsauftrag". 
Angesichts des allgemeinen Zustands der Bildung in DE würde man diesen Auftrag und die damit verbundenen Kosten aber eher als Comedy ansehen 

Aber zurück zum Thema: Wen interessiert denn RTL, LTR find ich viel besser :suspekt:





			
				www.tutorials.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="*ltr*" lang="de" id="vbulletin_html">


----------

